# Power PC et PowerBook : un petit sondage



## Ferway (4 Janvier 2008)

Je sais, le Père Noël vient de déposer ses cadeaux, mais serait-il irréaliste de
penser, qu'à la faveur d'un sondage, Apple rééditerait des PowerBook.

Dernièrement, vous vous êtes fait l'éco d'un site qui avait relevé de nombreuses
failles sur OSX. Cette étude, avait-elle pris en compte le type de processeur INTEL
ou POWER PC ?

Aujourd'hui, en France et en Europe combien sommes-nous à utiliser encore le POWER PC ?

Combien de ces derniers, seraient prêt à racheter du POWER PC ?

J'avait lu sur l'un de vos articles RSS que FREESCALE avait proposé son dernier POWER PC à Apple...

Personnellement, je fais partie de ceux qui avec le POWER PC, souhaitait se diférencier
du monde des PC. Avec INTEL ce n'est plus possible et tant que mon POWERBOOK fonctionnera, je n'ai pas l'intention d'en changer.

Alors qu'au cas, où les POWER PC ( en particulier les POWERBOOK) seraient à nouveau
sur le marché, l'investissement serait immédiat, même avec un surcoût.

Un sondage serait sans doute le bienvenue pour  répondre à ces questions.

A PLUS


----------



## Pifou80 (4 Janvier 2008)

La meilleure manière de se différencier d'un utilisateur de PC, c'est de pas en acheter, de prendre sa roulotte et d'aller habiter dans le larzac.

donc je vote contre la ré-édition des Power PC


----------



## David_b (4 Janvier 2008)

Ferway a dit:


> Personnellement, je fais partie de ceux qui avec le POWER PC, souhaitait se diférencier
> du monde des PC. Avec INTEL ce n'est plus possible et tant que mon POWERBOOK fonctionnera, je n'ai pas l'intention d'en changer.


C'est bien, si si.

Pour te différencier, tu peux faire pas mal d'autres choses _vraiment_ différentes :
mettre ta culotte à l'envers, comme le bon roi Dagobert.
Marcher à reculons.
Ne prononcer qu'une lettre sur deux quand tu prends la parole, ou n'utiliser qu'une seule voyelle.
Devenir chef d'Etat, et quadrupler ton salaire tout en expliquant que c'est la crise et qu'il faut tous faire un effort.
Etc.


Pour info, PC = Personal Computer = "ordinateur personnel" in het frans. Peu importe le modèle de processeur ou l'OS qui tourne dessus. Donc, pour vraiment te différencier, comme suggéré, revend ton ordinateur... personnel 

bonne année, au fait


----------



## pixieguy (5 Janvier 2008)

David_b a dit:


> C'est bien, si si.
> Devenir chef d'Etat, et quadrupler ton salaire tout en expliquant que c'est la crise et qu'il faut tous faire un effort.
> Etc.
> 
> ...



Salut Ferway,
C'est le genre de sondage qu'il ne faut pas faire sur ce site
C'est comme si tu demandais de choisir entre la prison et la liberté! Dur.
Bonne année et garde ton PC (personnal computer), tu pourras poster.
@+


----------



## Tox (5 Janvier 2008)

Il n'est pas question de faire ou de ne pas faire sur ce site. Le problème quant au laptop, c'est qu'IBM ne proposait plus de plateforme performante. Les processeurs étaient trop gourmands en énergie. Alors, oui, c'est dur à avaler, mais l'offre Centrino devenait alléchante début 2006.

Depuis, il n'y a plus qu'Intel sur la scène Laptop... Et ça fait grincer des dents les habitués de Motorola, puis d'IBM...


----------



## David_b (5 Janvier 2008)

pixieguy a dit:


> Salut Ferway,
> C'est le genre de sondage qu'il ne faut pas faire sur ce site


Euh, "faut pas", pourquoi ? Vu que tu  cites mon message, je vais peut-être expliciter ma réponse:

Libre à notre ami de vouloir utiliser des PPC : j'aimais bien mon mini G4 (et j'aimais bien le PowerBook G3 avant ça, et les autres il y a un peu plus longtemps... et mes souvenirs remontent, avec un sourire complice, jusqu'à mon premier SE ou mon Apple ][). Mais, aujourd'hui, je préfère mon MacBook Intel (et le MacPro Intel du boulot). Et, dans quelques années, je préférerais le processeur qu'aura choisi Apple... pour suivre la montée en puissance des logiciels et des matériels: Mosaïc a changé ma vie (je lui doit d'avoir changé de plan de carrière), mais je préfère surfer avec Safari, même s'il ne tient pas sur une disquette 3".

Ma réponse, ironique donc, c'est qu'il y autant d'intérêt à défendre "PPC vs Intel" qu'à débattre de l'avantage de rester à l'âge de pierre ou passer à celui du bronze: le temps passe et les choses changent. On peut en profiter ou pas, c'est un choix, on peux trouver ça bien ou mal, c'est une question de point de vue, mais ça ne s'arrêtera pas pour autant. 

Ca ne rend pas le matériel existant inutile, mais s'il est question d'acheter et de fabriquer du nouveau matos : je ne vois aucune raison sensée, du moins pas celle "d'être différent", de préférer à un outil dépassé à un autre qui est plus performant de tout point de vue.

Dois-je préciser que je ne me sens pas "différent" quand j'utilise un ordinateur (Mac ou Win ou Linux, vu que j'utilise les 3): je me sens plus ou moins... efficace. Je me sens différent par rapport à ce que j'arrive à faire dessus...


----------



## huexley (5 Janvier 2008)

Je vote contre

On a été tellement en retard avec les PowerPC je ne voudrais pas revivre ces moments tellement préjudiciable pour l'image de la pomme et très dur pour ceux qui en vive Avec des moments hilirants comme "Le mythe dh MHz" avec en point culminant le fiasco du 3Ghz 

J'attendais impatiemment le passage a X86 et je retournerai sûrement pas en arrière !


----------



## pixieguy (6 Janvier 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Dois-je préciser que je ne me sens pas "différent" quand j'utilise un ordinateur (Mac ou Win ou Linux, vu que j'utilise les 3): je me sens plus ou moins... efficace. Je me sens différent par rapport à ce que j'arrive à faire dessus...



Euh! Je vois que mon ironie a fais mouche
Mes premiers pas dans l'informatique ont dû se faire en 1975 avec quelques "bouzins" qui s'étalaient sur 10m2 et des lecteurs de cartes très imposants. Donc j'en ai vu des évolutions. Après, c'est vrai que l'architecture RISC était la plus sympa car elle était plus rapide mais à partir de 1980, les prix et le C ont peu à peu balayé les différences entre risc et cisc.

Pour moi il n'y a pas lieu de dire "c'était mieux avant" mais d'accommoder l'utilisation des mes bécanes à mes besoins (nul besoin d'un octo pour faire du TT ou de l'Internet). Et pour moi, il n'est plus temps d'être efficace mais de me faire plaisir. Et le plaisir n'a pas de prix!

Alors si je dois voté à la question de Ferway, je dirai "faut voir pour quoi faire"!
@+


----------



## pixy (6 Janvier 2008)

Et je fais quoi de mon PowerMac MDD 1,25mghz :rateau: ?
Sachant qu'il tourne en Classic, 10.2.8, 10.3.9 ou 10.5.1, voir Tiger
J'aime bien, mais je suis perplexe sachant que pas mal de périphériques tournent 
encore en SCSI 1 et que je souhaiterais garder le système 9  
J'aimerais bien monter en puissance et en rapidité,
ibook ou MacBook Pro en plus
votre avis SVP?


----------



## Tox (6 Janvier 2008)

pixy a dit:


> Et je fais quoi de mon PowerMac MDD 1,25mghz :rateau: ?
> Sachant qu'il tourne en Classic, 10.2.8, 10.3.9 ou 10.5.1, voir Tiger
> J'aime bien, mais je suis perplexe sachant que pas mal de périphériques tournent
> encore en SCSI 1 et que je souhaiterais garder le système 9
> ...


 La puissance du C2D n'a pas d'égale pour l'instant. Le G4 à côté se traîne. Donc MacBook !


----------



## pixy (6 Janvier 2008)

Tox a dit:


> La puissance du C2D n'a pas d'égale pour l'instant. Le G4 à côté se traîne. Donc MacBook !



Ok merci, si tu le dis !


----------



## Tox (6 Janvier 2008)

Expérience faite lors de mon passage d'un iBook G4 1,2 GHz à un MB C2D 2.16 GHz. Le jour et la nuit, la phase de calcul lors d'un montage divisée par quatre.


----------



## pixy (6 Janvier 2008)

et





Tox a dit:


> Expérience faite lors de mon passage d'un iBook G4 1,2 GHz à un MB C2D 2.16 GHz. Le jour et la nuit, la phase de calcul lors d'un montage divisée par quatre.



et MacBook ou MacBook Pro, y'a que l'enveloppe? :hein:


----------



## Tox (6 Janvier 2008)

Il y a surtout une importante différence de budget. L'un est destiné à faire tourner toutes les applications, dont les programmes Apple professionnels. L'autre risque fort d'être limité sur ces "softs" pro, par contre, tout le reste tournera à merveille.

PS : nous sommes hors sujet, je t'invite donc à lire le fil plus haut qui compare ces deux types de machine.


----------



## melaure (7 Janvier 2008)

Pour la question d'origine, je préférais de loin le PPC. Mais vu qu'il n'y a plus d'évolution pour la micro, hé bien il faut tourner la page. Je garde mes machines PPC, mais je complête avec de l'Intel pour les perfs.

Ceci dit je ne serais pas étonné que la passage sur Intel amène des faille de sécurité dues à ce processeur. Le PPC était un processeur autrement plus fiable que le x86 en terme d'instruction assembleur, mais ce n'est pas ce que va retenir le public. Il est seulement avide de benchs. Donc il faut faire avec cette techno x86 que je déteste (j'ai fait mes études en électronique, info indus puis info de gestion) parce qu'on à pas le choix.

Pour moi Windows et X86 on toujours été associés car chacun dans son domaine était baclé dans sa conception. Mais ça n'a pas empêché tout le monde d'en vouloir.

Peut-être que si IBM avaient quand même continué et sorti un G6, je serais encore sur PPC, mais la donne à changé, donc voilà on passe sur x86 (eeerrk).

A moins qu'Apple n'ait encore des trucs en labo, on va bouffer de l'Intel pendant 20 ans au moins  Il faut s'y faire. Et tant pis pour les puristes ou les gens comme moi qui regardent vraiment ce que sont les technos dans leurs entrailles ... Il ne manquerait plus que le Firewire disparaisse au profil de l'USB et on aura touché le fond (et c'est tout à fait possible en plus).

Quand à l'objectivité du monde Mac, vu qu'il suffit que Jobs dise qu'un truc est bien pour des hordes de moutons bêlent la même chose ...


----------



## Tox (7 Janvier 2008)

Déjà qu'il a fallu accepter la disparition du SCSI...

Par purisme, j'ai gardé un Amiga avec processeur 68060 et interface SCSI wide. Il n'empêche que mon MB avec sa technologie ordinaire et ses ressources galvaudées fonctionne mieux.

En matière de technologies, c'est un peu toujours la même histoire...


----------



## melaure (7 Janvier 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Déjà qu'il a fallu accepter la disparition du SCSI...



Pour une question de coût comme toujours, alors que c'était bien plus performant. Mais bon le commerce décide quelles technologies sont les bonnes. Donc on a toutes les chances contre nous. Je n'ose même pas imaginer ce qu'on aurait aujourd'hui si c'était à chaque fois la crème de la crème qui s'était imposé à chaque fois. Le gâchis fait parti du genre humain


----------



## divoli (7 Janvier 2008)

J'ai connu différents portables Apple depuis 10 ans, à titre perso ou pro.

J'ai actuellement un MBP dernière révision, et j'ai encore mon PB 12".

Je ne regrette absolument pas le passage à Intel, c'est vraiment une belle évolution.

Je rejoins l'avis du David_b.

Et puis je pense qu'il faut arrêter le lancinant couplet du "c'était mieux avant", cela me parait totalement infondé. C'est de la nostalgie mal placée, à mon avis.

Il ne faut pas oublier, pour la petite histoire, que si on en est arrivé à Intel, c'était bien parce que Motorola puis IBM n'arrivaient plus à plus à faire évoluer les PPC (je pense même, pour dire les choses crument, qu'ils n'en avaient plus rien à foutre). Cela devenait ridicule et dangereux...

Apple s'en est bien sorti et a fait un excellent choix.


----------



## Tox (7 Janvier 2008)

Je ne partage pas tout à fait ton avis, divoli. Utilisateur Amiga de la première heure, cette machine m'a semblé plus efficiente que le reste de l'informatique jusqu'à la fin des années 90. L'utilisation poussée des composants à disposition a permis de tenir tête à une génération de processeur IBM sous OS 9.

De la même manière, les machines Intel m'ont interpellé qu'à partir du GHz. Bien entendu, les machines tournant sous Next m'ont épaté, mais elles restaient chères et un peu trop spécialisées.

Seul le passage au G4 et à OS X 10.2 (Next oblige) m'a redonné envie de machines modernes. Encore que lorsque j'ai reçu mon iBook G4, 800 MHz, je l'ai renvoyé, trouvant une trop grande latence à l'OS.

Tout ça pour dire que certaines technologies regorgent de puissance brute, mais restent bien difficiles à exploiter de manière concrète. En cela, je comprends le discours du "c'était mieux avant" (bien entendu, je ne songe pas à Wintruc 3.11).

Un exemple concret : les disques durs externes SATA sur bridge USB2. Le disque est certainement rapide, mais le bridge l'étrangle. Pourquoi diable mettre des débits de données aussi importants sur le remplaçant du port série ??? En cela, le SCSI avec son interface externe laisse songeur, même dix ans après...


----------



## melaure (7 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> J
> Apple s'en est bien sorti et a fait un excellent choix.



J'attend que tu me réserves la même soupe quand Apple remplacera OS X par Windows ...  

Mais c'est vrai que le monde du PPC était trop petit. L'échec du CHRP et l'arrêt des clones ont étés des coups fatals ... Heureusement il y a le CELL comme piqûre de rappel pour nous montrer que la techno Power écrase encore ce que fait Intel. Et plus il se vendra de consoles, plus cette technologie aura de chance de survivre. Et finalement, il se vend aujourd'hui bien plus de produit dérivé du Power (avec Sony, Nintendo et Microsoft), qu'a l'époque ou Apple l'utilisait. N'est-ce pas ironique ?

Je ne suis pas nostalgique je dénonce simplement ce monde ou les commerciaux ont le pouvoir et sacrifient toujours ce qu'il y a de meilleur !!!

Je devrais finalement être heureux qu'on ait encore OS X !


----------



## divoli (7 Janvier 2008)

melaure a dit:


> J'attend que tu me réserves la même soupe quand Apple remplacera OS X par Windows ...



Ben dans ce cas, Apple disparaitra. Comme elle a failli disparaitre à de nombreuses reprises. Comme elle aurait très vraisemblablement disparu si elle avait continué à s'en remettre à Freescale et Motorola.


----------



## DrFatalis (8 Janvier 2008)

Perso je conserve mon imac PPC, mais je constate que mon macbook intel est plus rapide...
Ce qui ne me gène pas pour mes usages.

Par contre, ce que je ne pardonne pas, c'est qu'Apple se soit foutu de nous pendant des mois en encensant le G5 et le RISC alors même que le passage à intel était fait.
Depuis, toute confiance en la marque a disparu pour moi.

Regretter le PPC, c'est aussi regretter un temps ou il semblait que l'on pouvait se fier à apple COMPUTER.

Mais apple computer n'est plus... Sic transit...


----------



## melaure (8 Janvier 2008)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Perso je conserve mon imac PPC, mais je constate que mon macbook intel est plus rapide...
> Ce qui ne me gène pas pour mes usages.
> 
> Par contre, ce que je ne pardonne pas, c'est qu'Apple se soit foutu de nous pendant des mois en encensant le G5 et le RISC alors même que le passage à intel était fait.
> ...



C'est peut-être tout aussi vrai aujourd'hui. Demain ils peuvent passer chez AMD ou autre chose. Je n'ai pas dis que je regrettais de passer sur MacIntel. Comme tout le monde je veux que ça aille plus vite. Mais je ne suis pas d'accord avec ceux qui crachent sur le PPC. Si les gammes avaient continué je suis sur que le PPC serait dans la course sans soucis et le CELL et le Power6 me confortent largement sur ce point. Intel sait faire de bons procs RISC mais ce n'est pas dans la gamme x86, qui reste la plus misérable architecture processeur pour moi.

Mais je comprend aussi que beaucoup d'acheteurs ne se posent pas de vraies questions sur la qualité de ce qu'ils achetent. Sinon comment autant de gens pourraient acheter des musiques encodées en 128 bits (que ce soit en AAC ou autre) ? Il faut quand même que le consommateur soit pas bien instruit (ou soit malin ou soit simplement un gros pigeon) pour acheter ça ...

Et le G5 est un excellent processeur. Il lui manque juste un descendant né en 2006 puis un autre en 2007/2008.

En plus c'est bien gentil d'encenser Intel, mais depuis un an on a plus que de petites évolutions et ça stagne méchamment du coté des Code2Duo ... On va gagner 100 ou 200 Mhz tout au plus ce semestre ... Facile de taper sur le PPC et de ne pas voir les problèmes d'Intel quand c'est dans les Macs. Désolé, mais je ne suis pas comme Divoli, je n'ingurgite pas directement la communication Apple sans que ça passe par une moulinette anti-commerciale ...

Effectivement comme le dit DrFatalis, Apple computer n'est plus. Mais je pense même qu'Apple est devenu un simple assembleur de PC aujourd'hui. Ca peut choquer mais regardez objectivement le matos. Il n'y a que le design qui change des autres ... et OS X pourrait être installé chez les autres si Steve n'était pas aussi nombriliste.

Mais tout ceci ne m'empêche pas d'être à peu près content de mon iMac Core2Duo 2,4 Ghz


----------



## divoli (8 Janvier 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Désolé, mais je ne suis pas comme Divoli, je n'ingurgite pas directement la communication Apple sans que ça passe par une moulinette anti-commerciale ...



:mouais:

Je ne vois pas ce que t'y t'autorise à dire ça. Tu me fais un procès d'intention, là... 

Au delà des discours commerciaux, je me place dans une position purement pragmatique.

J'ai fait partie de ces nombreux utilisateurs qui ont longtemps espéré un powerbook G5, maintes fois annoncé comme imminent. Force est de constater qu'il n'est jamais sorti.
Ce qui a provoqué la rupture entre Apple d'une part, et Motorola (Freescale) et IBM d'autre part, c'est avant tout l'immobilisme de ces dernières. C'est clair qu'il était plus rentable de se consacrer au développement de processeurs pour jeux vidéos ou à l'essor de la téléphonie mobile, plutôt qu'à essayer de contenter les deux tondus trois pelés qui étaient sur Mac.

Apple a fait fait preuve de beaucoup de patience, mais elle était dans une impasse avec ces 2 fournisseurs. Heureusement qu'elle avait prévue une solution de secours. Je n'ai jamais vu cela comme une trahison, mais comme une stratégie la permettant d'évoluer plutôt que de disparaitre.

Vers qui aurait-elle pu se tourner ?

AMD ? Trop risqué à l'époque. Avec le recul, on s'aperçoit qu'Apple aurait eu tord.
Restait Intel.

Maintenant, ce que je constate, c'est que j'ai un portable (un MacBook Pro) qu'IBM n'aura jamais pu m'offrir, et clairement plus puissant que mon Powerbook G4.
De plus, l'essentiel est toujours là; un parfaite adéquation entre le hardware et le software. Allumer son ordinateur et que ça marche, sans prise de tête. C'est pour ça que nous sommes sur Mac, non ?

Pour ce ce qui est des raisonnements de type "Oui, mais il y a des processeurs Intel ---> donc caca", "Beurk, on peut installer Windows ---> donc caca", je m'en tamponne le haricot.
Ce sont des raisonnements (heureusement minoritaires) purement sectaires et psychorigides dont je n'ai que faire.

Il faut évoluer, aller de l'avant. S'en tenir à une vision nostalgique et passéiste du PPC, en éludant qui plus est tous les problèmes de l'époque, est absurde.
On ne va pas chialer 107 ans sur la disparition des PPC. Au contraire, bon débarras.


----------



## melaure (8 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Je ne vois pas ce que t'y t'autorise à dire ça. Tu me fais un procès d'intention, là...



Mais tout à fait. Je vois personne venir te taquiner alors je rempli le vide 



divoli a dit:


> Il faut évoluer, aller de l'avant. S'en tenir à une vision nostalgique et passéiste du PPC, en éludant qui plus est tous les problèmes de l'époque, est absurde.
> On ne va pas chialer 107 ans sur la disparition des PPC. Au contraire, bon débarras.



Ben comme tu vois je suis passé sur Intel, je profite des produits actuels  

Mais non je ne dit pas bon débarras à une façon de bien faire et de bien penser l'électronique ...


----------



## Tox (8 Janvier 2008)

melaure a dit:


> En plus c'est bien gentil d'encenser Intel, mais depuis un an on a plus que de petites évolutions et ça stagne méchamment du coté des Code2Duo ... On va gagner 100 ou 200 Mhz tout au plus ce semestre ... Facile de taper sur le PPC et de ne pas voir les problèmes d'Intel quand c'est dans les Macs.


 Les problèmes d'Intel sont surtout ceux d'AMD. Moins AMD progressera, plus Intel retiendra ses avancées technologiques. Il faudrait être fou pour tuer la poule aux oeufs d'or.


----------



## skystef (8 Janvier 2008)

Moi je suis bien content du passage à Intel, ça me permet de ne plus avoir de PC car j'ai encore besoin de Windows de temps en temps. 

Si le portage d'applications PC sur Mac était un peu plus d'actualité, ce serait merveilleux (j'aimerais bien avoir un Winamp Mac  :rose: )

Le G5 est quand même plutôt à la traîne mais à côté d'un CoreDuo. Il n'y a qu'à voir le temps gagner lors de l'encodage d'une vidéo. iDVD devait être quand même sacrement plus lent sur les anciens iMac PPC non? 
Soyez heureux, iPapy n'est pas allez voir du côté de chez AMD (j'ai toujours eu des processeurs AMD sur mes PC) qui peine à faire des processeurs de bonne facture depuis des mois.


----------



## divoli (8 Janvier 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Les problèmes d'Intel sont surtout ceux d'AMD. Moins AMD progressera, plus Intel retiendra ses avancées technologiques. Il faudrait être fou pour tuer la poule aux oeufs d'or.



Oui, absolument. Il y a un fort potentiel concernant Intel, ce qui n'était plus le cas concernant Freescale et IBM au temps du PPC.

Je ne suis pas content du quasi-monopole d'Intel. Comme beaucoup, je n'aime pas ça, je préfèrerais plus de concurrence.

Je ne dis pas qu'Intel est le top du top en matière de processeurs. Mais c'est quand même très loin d'être "une boite à caca", comme Melaure semble vouloir nous le faire croire...


----------



## melaure (8 Janvier 2008)

skystef a dit:


> Moi je suis bien content du passage à Intel, ça me permet de ne plus avoir de PC car j'ai encore besoin de Windows de temps en temps.
> 
> Le G5 est quand même plutôt à la traîne mais à côté d'un CoreDuo. Il n'y a qu'à voir le temps gagner lors de l'encodage d'une vidéo. iDVD devait être quand même sacrement plus lent sur les anciens iMac PPC non?



Non pas à nombre de Core identique. Trop facile de comparer un MonoCore et un DualCore. L'encodage sur un DualCore G5 était aussi rapide que sur le CoreDuo en 2006. Mais le G5 n'évoluera plus ... fini ...

Quand à dire qu'Intel c'est aussi pourri quand même pas. Mais on a plus de concurrent pour vérifier ... Sans challenger, le x86 va pas se bouger trop vite du coup ... C'est ça qui est grave.

Mais comme je disais, je suis déjà content que dans le domaine des consoles, Intel se soit bien fait boulé ... 

Vous me faites bien marrer à supporter Intel sans retenu, qui sans son domaine est comme Microsoft, une boite qui a conquis le marché en passant son temps à piquer les idées des autres (hé oui c'est IBM qui invente en micro-électronique, pas Intel).

Vous n'êtes pas logique, si Intel c'est la ref pour vous, Windows devrait aussi l'être.

Je ne passe à Intel que parce que je n'ai plus le choix, c'est tout !

Quand à IBM/Motorola les boulets du PPC, ne vous êtes vous jamais demandé si ce n'avait pas été Apple le boulet.

Enfin bon ça ne change rien, mais je ne veux pas qu'on laisse des souvenirs aussi mauvais du PPC, alors que c'est une technologie de 20 ans plus moderne que le x86 (années 70).

Soyons divolien, vive le x86 !!!


----------



## divoli (8 Janvier 2008)

Soyons clair. Quand j'ai dit "bon débarras", je ne critiquais pas les PPC en eux-même. Je critiquais leur (absence de) développement qui faisait du sur-place, et qui risquait de mettre Apple sur la touche.

Beaucoup d'utilisateurs se seraient barrés, tout simplement. Ils n'auraient pas, contrairement à Melaure, attendu 15 ans pour que IBM veuillent bien s'intéresser à eux. 

Faut pas déconner, non plus...

Comme certains l'ont dit, l'attente devenait irréaliste, Apple prenait pas mal de retard, et beaucoup en avaient marre...




melaure a dit:


> Vous n'êtes pas logique, si Intel c'est la ref pour vous, Windows devrait aussi l'être.



Alors là, c'est quand même un raisonnement tordu. Ou alors on pourrait aussi s'en prendre à Adobe, à Microsoft, à Apple avec iTunes et avec son iPhone, etc... On multiplierait les exemples.

Je ne dis pas qu'Intel est la référence. Je dis que le PPC n'en est plus une. Va falloir faire le deuil, maintenant, mon bon Melaure...


----------



## melaure (8 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je ne dis pas qu'Intel est la référence. Je dis que le PPC n'en est plus une. Va falloir faire le deuil, maintenant, mon bon Melaure...



Mais c'est fait mon bon Divoli. Reste le devoir de mémoire


----------



## Tox (8 Janvier 2008)

Intel ne sera jamais une référence, "mes bons". La plate-forme Centrino a pris de l'importance en raison de l'abandon du design des cartes-mères de laptop par Apple. Si tu veux un portable autonome, il ne reste qu'Intel. C'est aussi bête que cela...

J'ai acheté mon iBook, car il proposait pour 800.- francs suisses DE MOINS un équivalent aux IBM 12" avec EN PLUS une carte graphique dédiée et un lecteur optique intégré.

C'était la force des machines Apple en 2003, Apple osait des configurations détonnantes pour des machines d'entrée de gamme.

En 2007-2008, avec l'avènement de Vista, Leopard passe pour un tueur. Vista est de moins en moins incontournable et la fraîcheur de l'informatique est à chercher du côté de machines comme l'Asus eee (sous Linux, c'est un signe)... A moins qu'Apple se rappelle à notre bon souvenir le 15 janvier


----------



## melaure (9 Janvier 2008)

Le problème de l'arrivée d'Intel c'est que ça c'est aussi traduit par le GMA. Et là on s'est bien fait avoir ...

Quand je pense à tous ces étudiants ou jeunes actifs qui se saignent pour une machine à 1000/1200 euros pour s'apercevoir que de bêtes jeux 3D ne tournent pas dessus (voir l'article de Présence PC  ), ça fait mal ... Hé non Divoli, là tu peux pas dire que les concurrents font rien, sont en retard, etc ... Y a pas plus nul que le GMA !


----------



## divoli (9 Janvier 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Le problème de l'arrivée d'Intel c'est que ça c'est aussi traduit par le GMA. Et là on s'est bien fait avoir ...
> 
> Quand je pense à tous ces étudiants ou jeunes actifs qui se saignent pour une machine à 1000/1200 euros pour s'apercevoir que de bêtes jeux 3D ne tournent pas dessus (voir l'article de Présence PC  ), ça fait mal ... Hé non Divoli, là tu peux pas dire que les concurrents font rien, sont en retard, etc ... Y a pas plus nul que le GMA !



Je suis entièrement d'accord. Là, ça craint. C'est vraiment le cadeau empoisonné apporté par Intel...
Avant le passage à Intel, les Mac de base (je pense en particulier aux iBook) étaient encore équipés de CG décentes, mêmes si elles n'étaient pas très puissantes.
Là, c'est la cata.

Alors c'est aussi la cata chez les fabricants de PC, puisque Intel revend cette m*rde un peu partout. Mais ce n'est pas une raison. 
Je pense que les MacBook auraient meilleure réputation, si l'on revenait à des cartes dédiées de chez ATI (ou nVidia), comme à l'époque des iBook...


Edit: Ne crois pas, mon cher Melaure, que je suis prêt à défendre bec et ongle Intel. Ce chipset Intel est criticable, comme le fait de privilégier l'USB au Firewire.
Pour le reste...


----------



## anthoprotic (9 Janvier 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Pour la question d'origine, je préférais de loin le PPC. Mais vu qu'il n'y a plus d'évolution pour la micro, hé bien il faut tourner la page. Je garde mes machines PPC, mais je complête avec de l'Intel pour les perfs.
> 
> Ceci dit je ne serais pas étonné que la passage sur Intel amène des faille de sécurité dues à ce processeur. Le PPC était un processeur autrement plus fiable que le x86 en terme d'instruction assembleur, mais ce n'est pas ce que va retenir le public. Il est seulement avide de benchs. Donc il faut faire avec cette techno x86 que je déteste (j'ai fait mes études en électronique, info indus puis info de gestion) parce qu'on à pas le choix.
> 
> ...



Premièrement, il serait surprenant qu'Apple fasse disparaitre le Firewire, compte tenu que c'est eux qu'ils l'ont inventé  

Deuxièmement, tu ne crois pas qu'ils ont fait le choix d'Intel pour une bonne raison et non uniquement "parce que le public est avide de benchs"  

Sont pas fous chez Apple quand même! :hein:


----------



## boodou (15 Janvier 2008)

euh vous faites quoi exactement avec vos ordis ? :rose:
mon powerbook 12" 1,33Ghz et mon powermac G5 2x2,5Ghz sous 10.4.11 me donnent encore entière satisfaction 
Evidemment j'ai des amis photographes et monteurs professionnels et là je constate la vélocité de CS3 ou de Final Cut Studio sur un Mac Intel  mais pour de l'usage non professionel (web, bureautique, photo) les PPC sont encore au-dessus de ce que la plupart des gens font réellement avec leur ordinateur 
Que ce soit clair, mon prochain Mac sera Intel (car je n'aurai pas le choix ) et j'en serai assurémment très satisfait, mais comme le dit Melaure si les PPC continuent d'exister dans les consoles c'est pas pour rien non plus non ?
Je ne m'y connais pas trop en électronique, c'est certainement l'OS (et le design) qui m'a amené au Mac


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2008)

boodou a dit:


> ...si les PPC continuent d'exister dans les consoles c'est pas pour rien non plus non ?
> Je ne m'y connais pas trop en électronique, c'est certainement l'OS (et le design) qui m'a amené au Mac



Ils continuent d'exister dans des secteurs qui sont rentables, parce que IBM y a trouvé un intérêt économique.
Mais les PPC qui vont dans des serveurs ou dans des consoles, on ne peut pas les mettre dans des ordinateurs portables, ne mélangeons pas tout...


----------



## melaure (15 Janvier 2008)

Etonnament il suffit de voir les jeux sur Intel (Mac ou PC) et le dernier Gran Turismo 5 sur PS3 (processeur IBM), pour se dire que la puissance n'était pas la vraie raison.

C'est simplement que l'alliance avec Intel est bien plus fructueuse, car il faut faire switcher en masse. Et le support de Windows est un gros atout.

Mais évidement sur Mac il faut passer à Intel, parce coté jeux, ils faut du matos récent !!!

Je prendrais peut-être bientot un portable Intel


----------



## anthoprotic (16 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Je ne vois pas ce que t'y t'autorise à dire ça. Tu me fais un procès d'intention, là...
> 
> ...



Tout à fait d'accord 

Si je pouvais te donner des points disco, je le ferais, mais je crois que j'en ai malheureusement abusé


----------



## Ludo_vic (17 Janvier 2008)

Je suis complètement avec MELAURE la puce Intel dispose d'une architecture 8086 ça va faire 20 que cela dure faudrais peut être en changer il est vrai que cette puce et une grosse merde.

Le Tigre fonctionnais mieux sur PowerPc que sur Intel, d'autre part les mises à jour sont beaucoup plus lourdre sur la plate-forme Intel.

Il semblerait que cela continu sur Léopard beaucoup plus de bogue sur Intel que sur PowerPc

De toute façon une refonte totale de la gamme va s'initier cette année (alors patience).

C'est le PowerBook 17, 1,67 qui a été élu par SVM "La Rolls des ordinateurs" hélas le MackBook Pro 17 à lui perdu ce titre....


----------



## melaure (17 Janvier 2008)

Ludo_vic a dit:


> Je suis complètement avec MELAURE la puce Intel dispose d'une architecture 8086 ça va faire 20 que cela dure faudrais peut être en changer il est vrai que cette puce et une grosse merde.



Tout à fait. Le pire c'est qu'Intel a de très bonnes technos RISC non-x86 mais qu'a cause de cette stupidité de toujours vouloir des trucs rétro-compatibles sur 15 ans, ils ne peuvent pas changer.



Ludo_vic a dit:


> Le Tigre fonctionnais mieux sur PowerPc que sur Intel, d'autre part les mises à jour sont beaucoup plus lourdre sur la plate-forme Intel.
> 
> Il semblerait que cela continu sur Léopard beaucoup plus de bogue sur Intel que sur PowerPc



La je ne sais pas trop ... je n'ai pas eu de bug sur mon iMac 20". Par contre tout mes économiseurs d'écran sont incompatibles. Rosetta, c'est pas tout à fait ça ...



Ludo_vic a dit:


> De toute façon une refonte totale de la gamme va s'initier cette année (alors patience).
> 
> C'est le PowerBook 17, 1,67 qui a été élu par SVM "La Rolls des ordinateurs" hélas le MackBook Pro 17 à lui perdu ce titre....



Peut-être que la concurrence est plus vive aussi 

Franchement coté matos, Asus fait bien mieux qu'Apple aujourd'hui, mais ils n'ont pas OS X.


----------



## boodou (17 Janvier 2008)

euh Melaure  j'ai entendu une rumeur comme quoi Apple bossait sur un Macbook Air avec un proc PPC G6 rien que pour toi  tu le prends quand même dans ce cas hein ? :rose:


----------



## melaure (17 Janvier 2008)

boodou a dit:


> euh Melaure  j'ai entendu une rumeur comme quoi Apple bossait sur un Macbook Air avec un proc PPC G6 rien que pour toi  tu le prends quand même dans ce cas hein ? :rose:



S'il intègre pas une PS3, non


----------



## huexley (18 Janvier 2008)

boodou a dit:


> euh Melaure  j'ai entendu une rumeur comme quoi Apple bossait sur un Macbook Air avec un proc PPC G6 rien que pour toi  tu le prends quand même dans ce cas hein ? :rose:



Faut relire les post sur le Cell il a fait rêver et couler beaucoup d'encre. Je suis contre un retour au PowerPC pour des raisons déjà explicité.

Mais faut pas cracher sur le PPC il nous a été fidèle et à supporté nos mac-caprices bien des années


----------



## melaure (18 Janvier 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Faut relire les post sur le Cell il a fait rêver et couler beaucoup d'encre. Je suis contre un retour au PowerPC pour des raisons déjà explicité.
> 
> Mais faut pas cracher sur le PPC il nous a été fidèle et à supporté nos mac-caprices bien des années



Bien dit Huexley. Evidement qu'on ne reviendra pas au PPC. On ne fait que rappeller que les PPC étaient surement mieux conçu (architecture interne) et moins buggés, mais ils ont perdu la course au renouvellement et à la puissance.

Je vais donc m'acheter une PS3 cette année !!! 

Et quand j'aurais un MacBookPro avec VMWare, je pourrais installer mon environnement de developpement du bureau. Avantage je pourrais montrer mon appli dans une fenêtre Windows dans OS X (oui c'est pas demain que ma boite développera pour Mac, ils considèrent toujours que c'est une plate-forme morte ...).

Et vive le PPC,  il vivra encore longtemps chez moi (le 680x0 aussi !!!)


----------

